# AmD Overdrive help



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I' want to OC my PC as my parents don't want to buy me a new PC yet ...

Here is my DXDIAG- http://pastebin.com/WVxngPF9

I've tried to use the Autoclock but it just won't work. the button seems disabled.










Is there anyway/anything that'd you could help me out on to slightly overclock my PC so it helps me run games like mw2 a little better.

Thanks.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

(bump)

I'm sorry if i'm not allowed to bump.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

DXDIAG does not tell us the information we really need.

Is your system one that was bought from a shop like a dell or a compaq? if so then your BIOS will be locked and you wont be able to overclock it.

If it is a custom built i.eone that you or someone else built then you will be able to overclock it.

please tell us the make & model if it is one bought from a shop or if it is a custom built please tell us
what motherboard it has
what power supply it has
what ram and how much it has
hard drives
cpu etc etc.

just to add some people do not open links on here for security reasons and never use software to overclock it can have very bad results, you always overclock by going into the BIOS.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well i got it from PC World and it's Acer Aspire M3201 

It feels like it can't be overclocked 'cos i've tried random stuff but they never help.

But thank you .


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont be able to overclock it because the bios will be locked meaning that you wont be able to adjust the fsb (which is what you change to overclock).


----------

